# Was ist eigentlich gutes Essen?



## tonygt (3. Juni 2016)

Dieser Frage versuche ich seit längerem auf den Grund zu gehen, ich selbst koche sehr viel und mache mir auch einige Gedanken über das essen und die Zukunft des Essens. Vor allem bei der Deutschen Essenskultur kommt es mir so vor das es die Wertschätzung von gutem essen etwas verloren gegangen ist.

Jeder versteh natürlich etwas anderes unter dem Begriff des "guten Essens".

Deswegen würde mich einfach mal intressieren was ist den für euch ganz Persönlich "gutes Essen"?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juni 2016)

Deswegen würde mich einfach mal intressieren was ist den für euch ganz Persönlich "gutes Essen"?


 

Ich bin da etwas voreingenommen: Japanisches Essen ^.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (3. Juni 2016)

@Bloddy was gefällt dir den am Japanischen Essen?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juni 2016)

Der sparsame Umgang mit Salz, Öl und Gewürzen ist verantwortungsvoll, das imponiert mir dort am meisten schätze ich. 

Spiegelt sich auch in der hohen Lebenserwartung der Menschen dort wieder, dass diese Art zu kochen nachhaltiger ist.

Auch wenn man als Deutscher erst mal panisch nach einem Salzstreuer sucht, gewöhnt man sich doch sehr schnell dran.

 

Wer trotzdem mehr auf deftiges Essen steht und auf ordentlich Fleisch und Fett und Salz nicht verzichten kann, dem wäre da noch die südkoreanische Küche zu empfehlen.

Wesentlich besser zum "schlämmen" geeignet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juni 2016)

Ein Glück ist Sojasoße nicht salzig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2016)

Dürüm mit viel scharf


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juni 2016)

Ein Glück ist Sojasoße in Japan meist neben dem Essen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum selbst dosieren find ich besser ^^


----------



## Ogil (3. Juni 2016)

Es ist wirklich so, dass in D. ordentlich gesalzen wird. Jedes Mal wenn wir Besuch aus D. haben und selbst kochen wird feste nachgesalzen...

 

Was gutes Essen ist, ist vermutlich keine ganz einfache Frage weil Du sicher nicht nur all unser Lieblingsessen wissen wolltest. "Gut" kann halt vieles heissen: 1) Gut im Sinne von "Gut fuer Dich" weil gesund oder 2) Gut im Sinne von "schmeckt gut" oder auch 3) Gut weil mit guten Erinnerungen verbunden (z.B. etwas das man als Kind immer gegessen hat). Im Idealfall werden eventuell alle 3 Punkte kombiniert...


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Juni 2016)

so here talk about the ...  D.? (&#9581;&#3248;_&#8857


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juni 2016)

Gutes Essen ist für mich, wenn folgende Faktoren zusammenkommen:

- Leidenschaft
- Können
- Wollen

Ich mag auch gern asiatisches Essen, vorallem japanisch, vietnamesisch und koreanisch, aber auch indisch. Aber jetzt nicht das Zeug von "um die Ecke", "Ente kross" mit viel Glutamat oder sowas. Sondern auch eher der verantwortungsvolle und bewusste Umgang mit Gewürzen und Zutaten.
Koche auch viel, hauptsächlich Reis, Fisch oder Geflügel mit Gemüse- und Salatvariationen. Rind- oder Schweinefleisch kommt bei mir so gut wie nie auf den Tisch, ausser man trifft sich mal mit Kollegen oder Freunden zum Schnitzel essen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juni 2016)

Mediterran Food best Food.

Japanisches & thailändisches (Thailand Urlaub +50kg Essen ist auch geil.


----------



## Aun (3. Juni 2016)

kroatisches und italienisches essen.  nicht gerade das gesündeste, aber scheiße is das lecker


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2016)

Ich hab nur einmal wirklich bewusst "gut" gegessen und das war in Berlin in nem russischen Restaurant. Sonst ist es mir eigentlich ziemlich wurscht.


----------



## Aun (3. Juni 2016)

original russisches essen ist extrem lecker, aber auch nicht wirklich gesund ^^


----------



## tonygt (4. Juni 2016)

Ich hab nur einmal wirklich bewusst "gut" gegessen und das war in Berlin in nem russischen Restaurant. Sonst ist es mir eigentlich ziemlich wurscht.

 

Wie kommt es das du sonst in deinem Leben kein "gutes" Essen zu dir nimmst?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2016)

Wie kommt es das du sonst in deinem Leben kein "gutes" Essen zu dir nimmst?

 

Es ist mir einfach nicht wichtig. Wir dürfen "gut" jetzt auch nicht mit "gesund" verwechseln, obwohl beides stark miteinander zusammenhängt. Man kann sicher auch nen richtig guten Burger und ne richtig gute Pizza essen. Vielleicht habe ich "kulinarisch" noch nicht so viel erlebt, obwohl ich aus Hamburg komme und hier an jeder Ecke ein Inder/Mongole/Türke/Kroate/whatever ist. Von allem gefällt mir Türkisch dann wohl doch am Besten.


----------



## Xarran (4. Juni 2016)

Currywurst mit Pommes Schranke


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juni 2016)

Sieht so aus als verwechseln hier viele "Was ist für dich gutes Essen?" mit "Was ist dein Lieblingsessen?" ... "Hauptsache satt und lecker"
Ist so wie "Was ist für dich gute Musik?" "Das was grad in den Charts läuft" - Ähm ja ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juni 2016)

Sieht so aus als verwechseln hier viele "Was ist für dich gutes Essen?" mit "Was ist dein Lieblingsessen?" ... "Hauptsache satt und lecker"
Ist so wie "Was ist für dich gute Musik?" "Das was grad in den Charts läuft" - Ähm ja ... 



Wie möchtest du "gut" sonst definieren?
Nur wenn's Bio und 100% gesund ist es "gut"?

Dafür ist die Frage zu offen, ich interpretiere dieses "gut" als Geschmack und das daraus entstehende Körpergefühl.


----------



## kartodis (6. Juni 2016)

Da ich seit meiner Geburt nichts riechen kann, ist auch mein Geschmackssinn (vermutlich) stark eingeschränkt. Für mich ist gutes Essen nicht unbedingt das Nahrungsmittel selbst, sondern das ganze Drumherum gehört auch dazu. Ein Schnitzel mit Pommes schmeckt identisch zubereitet eben doch nicht überall gleich


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juni 2016)

Wie möchtest du "gut" sonst definieren?
Nur wenn's Bio und 100% gesund ist es "gut"?

Dafür ist die Frage zu offen, ich interpretiere dieses "gut" als Geschmack und das daraus entstehende Körpergefühl.


"Gut" kann man unter anderem kurz- oder langfristig definieren. Etwas, das "gut" schmeckt und ein unmittelbar positives Körpergefühl hervorruft, kann man schon als "gut" definieren.
Nur was nützt das, wenn man (übertrieben gesagt) davon später zB gesundheitliche Probleme bekommt?

Für einen Menschen mit Laktoseintoleranz zB mag das Eis vom original italienischen Gelati "sehr gut" schmecken, nur wird er ein paar Stunden später ziemlich qualvolle Verdauungsprobleme bekommen.
Und das bezieht sich auch auf andere Nahrungsmittel. Wir essen in unserer Gesellschaft zB hauptsächlich ständig und auch viel zu viel Getreide, Käse, Milch, ... Das mag kurzfristig zwar alles "gut" schmecken, ist langfristig aber eher problematisch für den Körper.

Sicher sind die Dinge "gut" oder "schlecht" immer nur im Auge des Betrachters. Dennoch finde ich, dass Bewusstsein zum guten Essen auch dazugehört. Der bewusste Umgang mit Nahrungsmitteln, Gewürzen, Zutaten, ... Bewusst und nachhaltig einkaufen, kochen, so wenig wie möglich wegschmeissen ("kaufen und nicht essen"), usw.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2016)

Bist du vegetarier/veganer ? Mir kommt das wirklich sehr bekannt vor. Soll jetzt nicht respektlos klingen, hab selber ein halbes Jahr ohne Fleisch gelebt und fand es easy (obwohl ich 0 Veränderungen wahrgenommen habe außer nen leichten Eisenmangel), aber wenn ich mir jetzt nen guten frisch hergestellten Burger gönne ist das doch nicht gleich schädlich, sowohl kurzfristig als auch langfristig. Wenn ich mir diesen Burger täglich reinziehe ist das was anderes. 

 

Für mich hat das aber 0 mit gut essen zu tun. "Gut" heißt für mich nicht gleich "gesund" sondern einfach nur "lecker". Kann aber auch sein dass ich dich da falsch verstanden habe, hatte mit ner Freundin letztens ne Diskussion, wo es genau um dieses Thema ging. Und sie ist Veganer.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juni 2016)

hab selber ein halbes Jahr ohne Fleisch gelebt und fand es easy


Ein halbes Jahr also? Und dann hast du nichtmal was gemerkt? Dann kann ja vegetarisch leben nur Mist sein. 
Nein aber ernsthaft, ein halbes Jahr ist garnichts. Lebe mal ~2 Jahre vegetarisch. Dann stellen sich auch die Veränderungen ein und du wirst nachvollziehen können, wovon die ganzen Birkenstocksandalenträger immer so reden und worüber sie schimpfen. 

Aber um zur Frage zu kommen: Nein, ich bin kein Vegetarier mehr.

Ich habe mich aber über 10 Jahre strikt vegetarisch ernährt (keine Gelatine-Joghurts und -Gummibärchen, nur Käse gegessen, der mikrobiellem Lab hergestellt wurde, usw.)
Irgendwann bin ich zum Arzt, weil ich mich nach dem Essen immer so scheisse gefühlt hab. Der hat dann Tests gemacht und mir gesagt, dass ich 'ne Laktoseintoleranz und Glutenunverträglichkeit hab. Also gabs ab dem Zeitpunkt dann nur noch Ziegenmilch / -käse, glutenfreies Brot und Nudeln, usw.
War aber auch blöd, weil ich innerlich gemerkt habe, dass ich mich belüge und auch immer militanter geworden bin. Lange Geschichte, aber ich hab mich davon soweit frei gemacht, dass ich mit mir im Einklang leben kann. 

Klar hole ich mir auch ganz gern mal Reispfanne beim Chinesen oder Türkische Pizza oder geh bei McDoof was futtern (was ich aber immer hinterher bereue, das Zeug liegt wie Steine im Magen). Es ist auch "lecker" und "gut", aber trotzdem ist für mich DAS "gute Essen" etwas anderes, bzw. das ganze drumherum. Wie schon gesagt: Wenn Leidenschaft, Können und Wollen zusammenkommen.
- Leidenschaftlicher Koch, der es kann und der auch weiss, was er zubereiten will.

Sicher kann man das wohl auch auf den Dönerverkäufer anwenden oder die Mutti wenn sie Spaghetti Bolognese macht. ... Hmpf, es ist schwierig in Worten auszudrücken, was ich meine.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2016)

Ich sage nicht dass vegetarisch leben jetzt schlecht ist. Jeder soll das essen was er möchte und wie er es möchte. Persönlich war es für mich einfach ein Test. Hatte ne Wette mit meiner Cousine, dass ich es 2 Wochen durchhalte. Daraus wurden 4 Wochen, 2 Monate und schließlich 6 Monate. Aber ich liebe Fleisch zu sehr um es einfach zu meiden ohne einen wirklichen Grund zu haben.

 

tl;dr - Wegen Meinungen zu diskutieren macht wenig Sinn


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2016)

immer diese kräuterfresser ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich sag immer: nicht drauf schaun was drin ist. wenn es wirklich schmeckt: essen! essen geht bei mir nach geschmack und nicht wirklich nach gesundheit. das heißt nicht das ich jeden tag bk fresse (eh meist 3x daheim)


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juni 2016)

immer diese kräuterfresser ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jazzmiiin (8. Juni 2016)

Hi, ich denke darunter versteht natürlich jeder etwas anderes. Aber für mich ist 'gutes Essen' wenn es auch gesund ist, d.h. wenn der Körper mit allen Mikro- und Makronährstoffen versorgt ist :-) VG!


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juni 2016)

tl;dr - Wegen Meinungen zu diskutieren macht wenig Sinn 


Hast du überhaupt über den ersten Satz hinaus gelesen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2016)

Hast du überhaupt über den ersten Satz hinaus gelesen? 

 

Nein ich lese grundsätzlich nur den ersten Satz in Beiträgen. 

 

Es macht halt keinen Sinn zu diskutieren. Für mich zumindest.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2016)

War auch mal n Jahr vegetarisch, davon sogar ein halbes vegan.

Außer das ich immer ewig lang kochen musste und im Supermarkt immer ewig gucken musste, hab ich außer Nervenverlust auch nichts gemerkt.

Alles andere ist Placebo.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Juni 2016)

Nein ich lese grundsätzlich nur den ersten Satz in Beiträgen. 
 
Es macht halt keinen Sinn zu diskutieren. Für mich zumindest.



Ich will doch garnicht diskutieren. Alle verstehen mich falsch.


----------



## vollmi (5. Juli 2016)

Da ich viel im Ausland auf Inbetriebsetzung bin, bekomme ich auch viele exotischere Gerichte zum kosten. Ich find das grossartig. Ich denke jede Kultur hat so ihre guten und schlechteren Gerichte. Sowohl vom Geschmack wie auch aus dem Gesundheitlichen Aspekt.

 

Ich denke auch das Fette salzige Zeug in DE und anderen nördlicheren Ländern ist auch gut und gesund, aber es ist eben auf einen hohen Energiebedarf ausgelegt. Ein Mensch der ständig der Kälte ausgesetzt ist und hart arbeitet der kommt mit dem täglichen Steak wesentlich besser zurecht als ein Bürogummi bei 25Grad.

 

Darum haben Mediterane gegenden auch mehr leichtes essen als schweres. Aber auch dieses ist oft sehr schmackhaft. Mann muss die Dinge einfach mal unvoreingenommen probieren dann schmeckt einem so manches sehr gut dass man sonst nie kaufen würde.

 

NAchdem man mir immer erzählt hat wie eklig Harkarl ist, oder fritierte Insekten oder haggis, war ich immerwieder erstaunt wie gut das Essen ist wenn man mal seine Igittgefühle überwindet.

 

Was mir auffällt ist aber, dass viele Deutsche nicht so offen für fremdes essen sind. Zumindest die welche mit mir auf inbetriebsetzung gehen. Da muss man echt immer die Standardfresstempel wie McD, Burgerking, KFC etc suchen. Am liebsten wär ihnen aber Bratwurst mit Pommes und zwiebelsauce. 

Das find ich manchmal echt schade. Gerade in Indien oder den Emiraten hat es echt schmackhafte Gerichte die vermutlich auch den deftigessern schmecken würden, wenn man sie den probierte.

 

mfG René


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2016)

Was mir auffällt ist aber, dass viele Deutsche nicht so offen für fremdes essen sind. Zumindest die welche mit mir auf inbetriebsetzung gehen. Da muss man echt immer die Standardfresstempel wie McD, Burgerking, KFC etc suchen. Am liebsten wär ihnen aber Bratwurst mit Pommes und zwiebelsauce. 

Das find ich manchmal echt schade. Gerade in Indien oder den Emiraten hat es echt schmackhafte Gerichte die vermutlich auch den deftigessern schmecken würden, wenn man sie den probierte.

 

mfG René

 

Nein. Kann ich so garnicht zustimmen. Kann jetzt nicht für ganz Deutschland sprechen, aber zumindest in meinem Freundeskreis und auch Verwandtenkreis (Großeltern mal ausgenommen) ist jeder kulinarisch offen. In meiner Umgebung gibt es indische. irische, amerikanische, türkische, chinesische und italienische Restaurants. Nix deutsches und erst Recht keine Wurstbuden. Und selbst wenn, in Hamburg gibt es ne ziemlich gute Currywurst (fu** you Berlin) und schön mit Pommes und ner Cola... warum nicht ? Solange du so nicht jeden Tag ist.

 

Zum Thema Meckes: sowohl Burger King als auch KFC ist bei uns sau leer (außer im HBF) und zu Meckes gehen gefühlt mehr nicht deutsche hin also deutsche. (und diese Diskussion zu führen ist lahm. Ja, es ist ungesund, es hat keinen "kulinarischen Mehrwert" und es ist quasi fertig essen.)


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Juli 2016)

...und zu Meckes gehen gefühlt mehr nicht deutsche hin also deutsche...

 

häääääää?

 

Die geschmäcker sind verschieden und der Titel ist vielseitig interpretier bar. Deshalb soll jeder dazu beitragen was er für gutes essen hält. Ende der Diskussion.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2016)

Gutes Essen ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2016)

Also ich für meinen Teil, möchte schlechtes Essen nicht in meiner Nachbarschaft und halte deswegen immer eine Armlänge abstand davon.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Juli 2016)

Also ich für meinen Teil, möchte schlechtes Essen nicht in meiner Nachbarschaft und halte deswegen immer eine Armlänge abstand davon.

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2016)

Hätte Adam damals die Schlange gegrillt und nicht wie Eva vorschlug den Apfel gegessen würden wir heute noch im Paradies leben und schlange essen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2016)

häääääää?

 

Die geschmäcker sind verschieden und der Titel ist vielseitig interpretier bar. Deshalb soll jeder dazu beitragen was er für gutes essen hält. Ende der Diskussion.

 

was hääääääääääääääää ? Ich habe das Gefühl bei Meckes mehr nicht-deutsche zu sehen als deutsche. MEIN GEFÜHL.

 

@vollmi hatte seine Sicht dargestellt. Ich habe mit meiner darauf geantwortet und das respektvoll. Weiß jetzt nicht was dein Problem ist.


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2016)

in der schweiz und im ossiland gibts halt keine ausländer ^^ daher kam glaube der wink mit dem zaunpfaul ^^

und der wink zieht nicht. ich laufe täglich an bk und subway dabei. da sitzen grundsätzlich nur " südländer" am tisch. kein scheiß.. 2 mal am tag, 5 tage die woche......

noch nie ne deutsche yt biatch mit nem sub gesehen.....


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Juli 2016)

noch nie ne deutsche yt biatch mit nem sub gesehen.....

 

Bin zwar keine "yt biatch", aber ich war bisher und auch zukünftig häufiger bei Subway, als bei z.B. bei McDonalds/KFC/BK.

Da ich aber den in meiner Wohngegend boykottiere, war ich schon seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr in einem.


----------



## NormanGG (22. August 2016)

Diese Frage ist in meinen Augen so unergründlich wie das Weltall und die Frauen. Die Geschmäcker sind einfach zu verschieden. Ich bin momentan auf dem spanisch Trip, besonders Tapas. es darf aber auch schon mal ganz gepflegt eine Schweinshaxe sein oder eine Pizza


----------



## LikeTropi (27. September 2016)

Mit so vielen geposteten Fotos hätte ich nicht gerechnet, aber ohne Frage schön anzusehen! 

 

Für mich ist gutes Essen frisch zubereitetes Essen. Es muss nicht teuer sein und ich halte es für sinnvoll regionales Obst usw. zu kaufen. Und auch das Auge isst mit, also wie gesagt: Ich esse an sich (fast) alles und wenn das Essen liebevoll und frisch zubereitet worden ist, ist es für mich gut! :-)


----------



## Laenaraith (8. Dezember 2016)

Steak. Blutig und geil.

Ne Spaß - gut zubereitetes Essen ohne zu viel Fett ist natürlich super


----------



## Gundel1975 (14. Februar 2017)

Richtig gutes Essen, ist das was einem richtig gut schmeckt!!! Für die einen sind es Gemüseburger, für die anderen Austern. Für mich ist ein richtig gutes Steak das aller größte


----------

